# Sony to Release PMW-100 Camcorder (50Mbps bitrate)



## expatinasia (Apr 3, 2012)

Seems Sony is in the news a lot of late, with one announcement after another. This latest is very interesting for those into video, and it will be interesting to see how it is priced.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/03/sony-pmw-100-camcorder/

and from sony.eu

http://www.pro.sony.eu/biz/lang/en/eu/product/xdcamcamcorders/pmw-100/overview

I wonder how this will impact the DLSR market because I am beginning to think it may just be best to continue carrying two cameras to do each job well rather than one that does the properly but perhaps not as well as could be.


----------



## CJRodgers (Apr 3, 2012)

The first line on the engadget article is 

"When is full 1920 x 1080 footage not really HD? When a broadcaster rejects it for not meeting its 50Mbps bitrate criteria"

Does anyone know if the 5dmkiii, 5d mkii & d800 also meet this standard?


----------



## CJRodgers (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok so the 5d mkiii is 90Mbps so i guess that does, but i could find out if it was 4:2:2 which is meant to be another required standard?

The d800 has clean output so that means a selectable bit rate depending on the recording device used, and 4:2:2.

I didnt think the 5d mkii had a fast enough bit rate, but then its been used for TV shows such as house so i must be wrong.


----------



## spidyhero (Apr 3, 2012)

5Diii is still 4:2:0
concerning House episode, footage has passed through a Digital Intermediate work that meets Broadcast requirements, but it isn't for every Joe purse ;-)


----------



## Chad (Apr 8, 2012)

With the smaller sensor, it seems more comparable to the Canon XF300 camcorder, which does 50mbps 4:2:2. 

I could be wrong, i kind of new to all this!


----------

